# Intense 951 in M/L zum Probesitzen im Raum Zürich



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es im Raum Zürich jemanden, der ein Intense 951 in Grösse M oder L besitzt und mich mal probesitzen lassen würde?

Danke und Gruss

Tobi


----------

